# $99 Sig service comes with night sights!!!



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

I was speaking to a customer service rep at Sig, and he told me that for $99, you can have a Sig "refurbished".

The standard service package includes a complete disassembly, ultrasonic cleaning, new springs, and some other tweaks...and the last thing he said was that it will be returned with new Night Sights. 

I asked...what if it originally didn't have night sights...he said, we'll still put them on there for you...

What great service!!! 

So anyone with a Sig who wnats night sights...just send it in for the cleaning and get them free...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn, that is a sweet deal


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

wow! i can't even buy night sights for that price!


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

big dutchman said:


> wow! i can't even buy night sights for that price!


yeah, I know...I am going to call them on Monday to confirm with anohter service rep. I wonder if the Navy Seals version costs a litle extra...and I will ask that as well.

A set of springs for the P226R costs $26...I bet the Navy Seals version costs more due to the corrosion resistance.

I also want to know if that $99 includes return overnight shipping. When you send your gun in for service, can they send it back to your address, or must the gun be sent to a dealer? I have to get all these questions answered on Monday.

EDIT:

I just noticed on their website that the service costs $120. I am not sure why he quoted me $99. I will definately have to call and get the facts...but still, at $120, it is a good deal anyway!

http://www.sigarms.com/Products/ProductServices.aspx


----------



## MG (Jan 23, 2007)

This is the $99.00 plan:

http://www.sigarms.com/CustomerService/SSP.aspx


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

MG said:


> This is the $99.00 plan:
> 
> http://www.sigarms.com/CustomerService/SSP.aspx


Thanks for finding that...I have not gotten around to calling them.

I still need to call though given that I do not know how long it will take to get the gun back...


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

Smith and Wesson shipped my pistol to my doorstep, the fella left it at my doorstep no less. The UPS or fedex(whoever it was) people have no idea what it is, because there's no label that says 'gun' on it. Had to send it overnight though, but I bet if I would have just packaged it myself and brought it in then it would have been cool. I had to go all the way out to a ups headquarters because the sub place wouldnt accept a gun package. Fuckin pussies. Even then, the grand daddy ups place didnt even know the rules of shipping heat, they had to look through this book for like 15 minutes, plus 15 minutes waiting for the right asshole to come out in the first place to look. Nightmare.


----------



## cwprinting (Jan 17, 2007)

I just sent my P228 off last Friday. Ray is customer service was very helpful. I can't wait to get it back.

Chuck


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

cwprinting said:


> I just sent my P228 off last Friday. Ray is customer service was very helpful. I can't wait to get it back.
> 
> Chuck


Let me know how long it takes, and how much it costs..also, if you could post a picture of the sights they put on there...it would be greatly appreciated.

Will they ship the gun back to you, or are there issues with that?


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

quite a deal


----------



## cwprinting (Jan 17, 2007)

They will ship it back to me next day air. Will do on the picks.

Chuck


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

cwprinting said:


> They will ship it back to me next day air. Will do on the picks.
> 
> Chuck


Are they charging you for the return shipping?


----------



## cwprinting (Jan 17, 2007)

I confirmed today that my P228 made it to Sig. I'm keeping my fingers crossed on the 6 to 10 day turnaround. They charged me $35.00 for next day air ( Thats a bargin ).


----------



## NCHornet (Dec 20, 2006)

I just bought a P232 with factory night sights and because they are on SS there is very little contract which makes them a little difficult to acquire during fast follow up shots. I would much rather have Meprolights because they have bright colors for daytime shooting. If the gun was a blued gun this would be a mute point.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

cwprinting said:


> I confirmed today that my P228 made it to Sig. I'm keeping my fingers crossed on the 6 to 10 day turnaround. They charged me $35.00 for next day air ( Thats a bargin ).


I am sure you have your gun back by now. So what do you think? Can I get those images now?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just got an e-mail from Sig customer service. After the end of this month, this plan is going up $30! So, Feb 28th is the last day!


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I just got an e-mail from Sig customer service. After the end of this month, this plan is going up $30! So, Feb 28th is the last day!


Oh, that's just GREAT!!!

My only other handgun is a .22LR.

I was going to wait until I had at least secured another decent handgun before sending my only (real) one out for a cleaning...

Looks like I will have to pay extra...I am not planning on spending $99 for the service plus $50+ in freight both ways right now. Maybe later I can swing it...even with the extra $30 tacked on.


----------



## cwprinting (Jan 17, 2007)

bangbang said:


> I am sure you have your gun back by now. So what do you think? Can I get those images now?


February 23rd makes it 10 working days that they have had it. If it does not arrive Monday the 26th, Sig can expect another call. I will keep you posted.

Chuck


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

cwprinting said:


> February 23rd makes it 10 working days that they have had it. If it does not arrive Monday the 26th, Sig can expect another call. I will keep you posted.
> 
> Chuck


Did you get your Sig back? Please post pictures of the sights...:mrgreen:


----------

